# smelting 1/5th rolled gold



## woodentop47 (Jun 15, 2010)

hi, this is my first posting. does anyone know if its practical to process 1/5th 9ct rolled gold.how would anyone go about doing this themselves? i have a few pieces of it. failing a practical smelting process, do any bullion dealers buy it in its jewelery form? im based in the uk.


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 15, 2010)

You are better off putting it on Ebay since you only have a few pieces.
You don't want to smelt it you want to refine it. It isn't worth getting all the equipment you would need for just a small amount of gold, unless you plan on it being a new hobby.

Jim


----------



## woodentop47 (Jun 15, 2010)

thanks for reply jim, but i,d rather not use ebay, really wanted to know more specifics...cost and possibility of refining etc


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 15, 2010)

You should give the weight of the items for a better idea of how much you are talking about. You can check LazerSteve's website for info on how to process. He sells a DVD to show how to do gold filled,I would guess the rolled gold would be similar. 
Or maybe the sulphuric cell would work.Like I said before,if this is a one time deal for you,or you plan on doing it more in the future would factor in on if its worth you doing it yourself. Do you have access to nitric, and know the safety steps you must take? If not you should read up here on safety.

Jim


----------



## qst42know (Jun 15, 2010)

Excluding any wear, 10 grams of 1/5-9K has a calculated yield of .75 grams pure gold.

10g x .2 x .375 = .75g estimated content in 10 gram

1234.40/31.1=  $39.69 todays spot price/gram 

$39.69 x .75 = $29.76 

Collector value of some gold filled items will far exceed $29 with no cash spent on chemicals and equipment or time invested in refining.

It could pay well to look for similar items sold on eBay.

If you find you can't resist learning to refine you are in the perfect place to do just that.

A local gold buyer I have used in the past pays 1% of spot for a troy ounce of gold filled. A very poor rate for the estimated content.


----------



## teabone (Jun 15, 2010)

The average going rate for gold fill around here is a dollar per gram for 1/20 12k. I try to get mine for around .75 cents per gram , so as to make a decent profit. The poormans ar recipe with cementation works great on this type of scrap. 8)


----------



## qst42know (Jun 15, 2010)

Have you tried poormans nitric or AP first?


----------



## teabone (Jun 15, 2010)

Too slow. This routine works well for me and fast , I've been doing it this way for two years and am satisfied with results.


----------



## woodentop47 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi qst42know, thanks for your reply. It was the most helpful. So to confirm, by what youve quoted if 10grams of 1/5th 9ct rolled equals a gold value of $89.28 then would 1000grams of the same category of gold would equal $8928.00 ? look forward to hearing back from you.


----------



## teabone (Jun 21, 2010)

2,976. If I were you I would brush up on my math skills a little bit.


----------



## qst42know (Jun 21, 2010)

This is only an estimate assuming the full amount was applied originally, and the items were subjected to no wear. $2.976/gram. Spot price changes all day, almost everyday. Recalculate for daily spot price changes.

Remember your buyer takes a bite and chemicals cost money.


----------



## woodentop47 (Jun 22, 2010)

hi teabone, thanks for correcting me there. i,d confused two issues, i had a 30g bracelet and x this by 100 x $29.76 instead of multiplying 10g x 100 x $29.76


----------

